
Scientists Create Device That Works Just Like the Human Brain - laurex
https://www.newsweek.com/computing-device-mimics-human-brain-activity-1499413
======
dificilis
This must be one of the most exaggerated science headlines ever.

Perhaps: "Scientists Create Device That Works Somewhat Similarly To Parts of a
Single Brain Cell"

I don't think "Human" has anything to do with the claims made.

